# What shrimp can I get next?



## RolyMo (5 Aug 2013)

Hello.
I am now officially 1 year into my new hobby of fishkeeping.
You can see what I have on the signature, but in summary its a planted tank, CO2 injected and contains community fish, Amano and Cherry red shrimp.

I am in London on Tuesday and was thinking of popping into the ADC shop where I saw today some more specialist shrimp and getting some.

However I live in a hard water area DH 16 which I understand affects what shrimp I can have. But the Amano and Cherry seem to be fine and I understand they are hardy and deal with a wide range of water parameters.

I am assuming that the CRS all grades are out of the question?
I was liking the look of the Orange eyed black tigers and the orange eyed blue tigers!

So question is can these apparently more sensitive shrimp deal with the harder water but just not breed? Or do I have to stick with the Amano, Cherry Red and derivatives of?

And with any suggestions are they going to be ok with the existing Amano and Cherry red's.

Thanks in advance for any pointers and tips.
Cheers
Roland


----------



## tim (5 Aug 2013)

Hi roly, you could give tigers a shot but ime as you move into the more specialist shrimp they are a lot more fussy, maybe it's time for another tank


----------



## justissaayman (5 Aug 2013)

Orange Eyes are awesome!


----------



## RolyMo (5 Aug 2013)

Thanks Tim I have been thinking another tank might be in order, perhaps a nano. But I understand you really have to be on top of a nano as if things go wrong, they go wrong quickly. Hence my first ever tank was a 180l. But I do like the idea of a shrimp only nano. Cost as well.

Justissaayman - Agreed Orange eyes look very cool. especially if the shrimp of really black. How big do these guys grow to?
Cheers
R


----------



## justissaayman (6 Aug 2013)

OEBT get to about 2 or just over 2cm.

Shrimp nanos are easy, just a tip from me: before adding the substrate add some montrilimite powder and some shrimp bacteria under the substrate and toss in some Indian Almond Leaves as soon as the water is in.


----------



## basil (6 Aug 2013)

Rolymo, you are quite right about nano's, they can turn difficult very quickly. Whilst shrimp nano's might be 'easy' in terms of water changes and cleaning, remember that the smaller volumes of water can change quickly. They are quickly effected my air temperature changes as well as other water parameter changes. Stability is king for shrimps, so personally I steer clear of the small nano's.

I try to aim for 50-60l tanks for my own shrimp. I find these a nice compromise of being easy to maintain whilst offering a reasonable volume of water that I can normally keep quite stable. That's not to say they are without their own problems from time to time, but the larger volumes of water do offer a more stable home for shrimp.

I suppose it depends what you'd consider a nano though!


----------

